# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  اقترب الى الله في هذه الليله ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

من شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

لجميع الادارين والمشرفين والاعضاء والزوار ..

اليوم الخميس ليلة الجمعة .. الموافق 2 رجب من عام 1430 هـ 

دعاء كميل وهو من الأدعية المعروفة ...

علمه الامام أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام لكميل بن زياد ..

ويستحب قراءته في ليالي الجمعة وليلة النصف من شعبان ..

ومن فوائد الدعاء ،، تجدي في إجابة الدعاء، وكفاية شرّ الأعداء، وفتح باب الرزق، وغفران الذنوب.

عن الإمام عليّ بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام) أنّه قال لكميل بن زياد: (إن حفظت هذا الدعاء، فادع به كلّ ليل جمعة، أو في الشهر مرّة، أو في السنة مرّة، أو في عمرك مرّة، تكف، وتُرزق، وتُنصر، ولن تعدم المغفرة) ..

ومن هنا .. وفي هذه الليلة ..

سوف يكون الدعاء موجود في الصفحة الرئيسية فقط .. الى صباح يوم الجمعه ..

في الاستايل الرئيسي .. ::+:[الرئيسـي]:+::

من أهم آداب الدعاء.. أن يفهم الداعي معاني كلمات الدعاء. أن يعرف ماذا يقول.. ماذا يريد.. وممّن يريد.. وبأيّ كيفيّة يريد.. ولأيّ غاية يطلب ما يريد... في دعائه. 

اتمنى لكم اعمال مقبولة بإذن الله ..

ودعاء صادق من قلب ..

نسألكم الدعاء ..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الف الف الف شكر لك اخي شبكة

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 

واعمال مقبولة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

والله يتقبل اعمالنا واعمالكم ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*جُ ـزيت خ ـيراً ع ـلى مآ أقدمت ،.*
*الح ـمد الله على بلوغ ـنآ مثل هذآ اليوم ،.*
*و و فقنآ و إيآكم لـ طآع ـته و نيل رضآه و إستح ـقآق رح ـمته ،.*
*في ميزآن الأع ـمآل إن شآء الله ،.*
* تقبل الله أع ـمآلك ،.*
*نسآلكم الدع ـآء ،.*
*لآ ع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدمو إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه على الحضور ..

ويارب اعمالك مقبولة ..

والحمد الله على هذا اليوم وكل يوم ..

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام والرحمه..
تسلم اخوووي ،،،
احسنت وبارك الله فيك ،،وتقبل الله اعماالك 
ومرحوم الوالدين ،،
نسأل الله لك التوفيق وقضاء الحاجات بحق 
الصلاة على محمد وآله الطاهرين 
دمتم ودااام عطاااائكم الممــــــــــيز
اجمل التحاياااا بحب المصطفى وآله

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يسلمك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

وربي يتقبل اعمالك يارب ...

كل المودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،،*

*هلا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ..~* 
*مسآإأء الخير :) ..* 
*مآشاء الله عليك خيي ،* 
*تسلم والله على وضع الدعآء مآره روعه =) ،* 
*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،* 
*وتقبل الله منآ ومنكم صآلح الأعمآل =) ،* 
*في ميزآن حسنآآتك إن شاء الله ،* 
*نسآلكم الدعآء ..~* 
*وربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،* 
*مآآننحرم من جهودك الروعه ،*

*بالتوفيق* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 

جُزيت خيراً أخي في الدنيا والآخرة.. 

ورحم الله والديك.. 
اسأل الله أن يقضي حوائجكم بحق هذه الليلة العظيمة.... 
وبحق حبيبه محمد وآله الطاهرين صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين.. 

عساك ع القوة دوم يارب 
وتقبل الله منكم صالح الأعمال..

تجده ذخيرة إن شاء الله تعالى....في الدنيا والآخرة... 



موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *مرآحب ،،*
> 
> *هلا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ..~* 
> *مسآإأء الخير :) ..* 
> *مآشاء الله عليك خيي ،* 
> *تسلم والله على وضع الدعآء مآره روعه =) ،* 
> *ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،* 
> *وتقبل الله منآ ومنكم صآلح الأعمآل =) ،* 
> *في ميزآن حسنآآتك إن شاء الله ،* 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يسلمك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور الطيب ..

بارك الله فيك .. 

والله يتقبل اعمالك يارب ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> 
> 
> جُزيت خيراً أخي في الدنيا والآخرة.. 
> 
> ورحم الله والديك.. 
> اسأل الله أن يقضي حوائجكم بحق هذه الليلة العظيمة.... 
> وبحق حبيبه محمد وآله الطاهرين صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين.. 
> 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الحضور المبارك ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

ويتقبل منك ربي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*جزيت خيرا على ماقدمته لنا*
*وفي ميزان اعمالك يارب*
*مثاب ان شاء الله* 
*وقضى الله حوائجك بحق هذه الليله* 
*دمت بخير*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

ربي يقضي حوائجنا وحوائكم  ..

والمؤمنين والمؤمنات ..

بوركتي خيتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## بقآيا حنين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛










ألف شكر لك أخي العزيز شبكة الناصرة ..




حوائج مقضية بحق هذه الليلة
وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين


تسلم ع الجهووووووووود خيوو

ربي يعطيك ألف عافية
في ميزآن أعمآلك أن شآء الله







" نسألكم الدعآء "

دمتم برعآية المولى ولطف الباري *..**

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتي على المرور ..

الله يقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جهود طيبه ومباركة يارب
والصراحه الشبكة الامس كانت مررررة حلوة
مع كلمات الدعاء
وصوت الرادود أبا ذر كان رهييييييييييب ..
الله يعطيك العافية أخوي على هيك
مجهود حلو ..
في ميزان الاعمال يارب ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عمل مبارك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

وتسلمي على الحضور ..

بوركتي ..
 كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> عمل مبارك



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يبارك فيك ..

تسلمي ..

كل المودة

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 


يعطيك العافية 

اخوي 

موفق الى كل خير 

احترامي وتقديري لك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عنيده

فكره حلوووه جدااا ..


و ان شاااء الله نستمع اليه ..


و في ميزان حسناتك اخووي .. 


و يعطيك الف عافيه اخووي ... 


مووفق لك خير ..

----------


## همسة ألم

في ميزان أعمالك أخيي
موفق ...

----------

